# Guy mocked me and it didn't bother me



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I went to his coffee shop I go to sometimes and I ordered my drink as usual. I am actually speaking more confidently now whereas I used to get really anxious ordering. Then I waited for my drink and I was sorta watching him make it. Then he looks at me to give me the drink, but I look away quickly as I am prone to do. He sorta mocked me and also faked looking away real quick (I was 95% sure he was mocking me, but I can tell he is nice and didn't mean anything by it). Well I didn't let it bother me. I know I do that look away thing when people meet my eye contact and I'd like to break the habit so I was actually kinda glad he brought my attention to it. Instead of feeling anger towards him, I felt like maybe he was a bit amused and think I'm a little weird, but that is okay cause this is a journey and I am working to get over my anxiety.

BTW, I am trying to post these little daily events just hoping someone can relate and to help me consciously be thinking about getting over my SA. I hope it's not annoying to anyone to post petty stuff like this.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh nice job daaave.... i do the same thing with people i dont know if i make eye contact with them. i will look away real fast which makes me really self conscious about it.

congrats on not letting it bother you....its a big accomplishment!


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Good on ya Dave

I think that your not re-acting in this situation is definately a small triumph and very much worth sharing. To get to a point of not re-acting to small mocks or jives is very very important in fact!!!

I look forward to hearing further of your experiences and triumphs!!!

JohnH


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

daaaaave,

Good enough, man :boogie :boogie :boogie.
You should say "that's right, mimic the best!" :lol


----------

